
The New and Improved C# 6.0 - numo16
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/dn802602.aspx
======
algorithmsRcool
Oh dear, the timing of this article is very unfortunate since two of the
features it describes (Primary Constructors and Declaration Expressions ) were
announced to be cut from the C# 6.0 complier just yesterday.

